# Five file hosting services for direct download



## k@®thick (Oct 20, 2007)

There are sites that are quite a few in numbers which allow you to do hot linking…i.e the files that you upload generates a link which doesn’t require to go through lot of clicks,ads, timers, etc…There are public uploads, but to obtain all the benefits I’d recommend signing up, it only takes a second. They all have high bandwidth (10GB-Unlim.), and space (1GB-Unlim.). I wouldn’t use this here because speeds aren’t very fast, but it’s great if you have your own site and want your visitors to be able to download files without ever leaving your site.
_Where are they?
_*www.upfordown.com/
*www.villaarts.com/host/
*www.hotlinkfiles.com/
*dropics.com
*www.uploadingit.com/​* *www.upfordown.com/*
 Upfordown offers 20GB Space to store your files, 50GB Bandwidth in first month after the month you will have 25GB monthly, max file upload 200MB, creating folders (or) you can upload public files below with max file upload 50MB, 5000 times view, 2GB Bandwidth.FileTypes Supported: 50MB - jpeg, jpg, png, gif, bmp, mp3, avi, wmv, asf, mpg, mpeg, mp4, 3gp, mov, doc, pdf, zip, rm, swf, wav, wma, rar, exe, flv, tar
 Batch uploads - supported
**www.villaarts.com/host/*
 Space: 20 GB
Max file size: 100 MB
Bandwidth: Unlimited
Folders: Unlimited
Allowed types: jpg,jpeg,png,gif,bmp,txt,pdf,psd,mp3,rar,zip
 - Without watermark
- Without ADS
* *www.hotlinkfiles.com/*
 dedicated to deliver a great, reliable, and speedy file hosting solution for you.
Your hard disk on the net.
Hot linking allowed for all files!
Share documents, videos, photos, music, and more on the web!
Backup important digital and media data.
Access your files from anywhere. Private folder supported.
Stream your audio and video for MySpace, Xanga, Friendster,
IMVU, blog, website, and more.
Upload files, store files, link files, it’s that easy.
50Mb maximum upload file size.
1000Mb of space
8000Mb of Bandwidth
**dropics.com*
Download limit is Unlimited
 Upload limit (Max. 1 Gig per file)
 Create an account to store your files privately or publicly
 Files will not be deleted unless they are inactive for (90 Days)
 Share your files with friends, family & the community Free
* *www.uploadingit.com/*
 A free account @ uploadingit.com gets u
15Gb  of storage space
1Gb daily bandwidth
300Mb Max file size
350kb/s Transfer rate
Allowed file types: jpg, jpeg, gif, png, bmp, tiff, raw, psd, pdf, zip, mp3, mov, mpg, mpeg, mp4, swf, flv, txt, wma, wmv. Maximum file size is 300MB.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2007)

No thanx....Windows Live Skydrive is good enough for me


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 21, 2007)

i think u didnt get it...*visitors to be able to download files without ever leaving your site.

*does skydrive supports hotlinking?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup, u can publically share a folder & upload files to it, then give the link to your public on any forum etc for direct downloading.


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 21, 2007)

@GX
Live Drive does not offer the storage these sites does 

Excellant find bro!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> @GX
> Live Drive does not offer the storage these sites does


 
Thats the point which makes these sites better


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yup, u can publically share a folder & upload files to it, then give the link to your public on any forum etc for direct downloading.



they do..but the difference is

this and this


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

nice find mate
thanx


----------



## kalpik (Oct 21, 2007)

k@®thick said:
			
		

> they do..but the difference is
> 
> this and this


Dont bother.. He wont understand the difference.. He does not know what hotlinking is.. And he wont bother to find out even, since he's using *Windows* Live Skydrive.. Funny name, yeah i know..


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 21, 2007)

^ whats the difference >>
1st link opens WMplayer to stream the mp3 >> 2nd open a webpage to download or copy link ..
i dint get u guys ..


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 21, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> ^ whats the difference >>
> 1st link opens WMplayer to stream the mp3 >> 2nd open a webpage to download or copy link ..
> i dint get u guys ..



...right click & save..and then tell the result


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 21, 2007)

i cant right clik .. im in the office he he  .. they have disabled right clicking ..


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 21, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> i cant right clik .. im in the office he he  .. they have disabled right clicking ..



what msoffice??


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 21, 2007)

no man .. im at work .. right clicking is disabled on my system ...


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 21, 2007)

ok then try clicking here & here


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice list thanks. saving it.


----------

